# Visa Cancellation enquiry



## RGG (Dec 14, 2015)

I was working in a company for the last 5 months. But lately I got a better offer outside UAE and I didn't find myself here. I already resign, but my new employer want me there the fastest possible. So I only did 15 days of notice period and I have to refund to the company the plain ticket and the visa expenses.

The problem is that I can't wait for the visa cancellation. I have to go in the next few days (the new company already buy the plain ticket) And they also didn't calculate the amount of money that I have to pay.

If I go right now nobody is going to stop me at the airport? Because I going to have a debt whit the company I'm not going to be in any troubles in the airport??

I know about the ban, is not in my main interested to coming back.

Thanks


----------



## RGG (Dec 14, 2015)

Or in the best case, it's possible to to make the cacellation process faster???


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It takes two days to cancel a visa - that's it. If you leave before your notice period is up and without cancelling they can register you as having absconded - that could mean anytime you come back through Dubai you could get picked up at the airport.

Better to do things properly.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

If your company makes an absconding report, you'll be stuck here and cannot leave and it can last for months (if not years).

Better to cancel it properly, which is a quick process unless your company decides to be difficult (via labour disputes and whatnot)

To report you as absconding, you need to be in the country, if you're out, then they cannot make the report until you return (they would need to prove you are actually in the country via immigration, before making the absconding report).

My advice, tell your company you have a sick relative or some emergency which means you have to leave your job, if they cooperate without penalising you, then you're sorted. (note that you will get likely get a labour ban for a while (minimum 6 months I imagine) but not an immigration ban.

Telling anyone in your company you have a better job is unlikely to end well. Just have a very good excuse for needing to leave and get your company to cancel it. (sick relative, marriage, etc etc).


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

M123 said:


> To report you as absconding, you need to be in the country, if you're out, then they cannot make the report until you return (they would need to prove you are actually in the country via immigration, before making the absconding report).


Not sure that's quite true - I believe that our HR department have done just such a thing on someone having not returned from an overseas trip.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

LesFroggitts said:


> Not sure that's quite true - I believe that our HR department have done just such a thing on someone having not returned from an overseas trip.


It's not true AT ALL! You can indeed file an absconding case on an employee who has left the country. The rule is, if an employee fails to show up for work for 7 consecutive days and the employer no longer know their whereabouts, they can file an absconding case.

That's what absconding effectively means - done a runner.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

You seem pretty certain  I can only share my experience, if you are really curious you can contact the various depts like MOL and immigration.

When you file an absconding case, you need to provide a letter/printout from immigration to demonstrate the person is in the country, there is a day limit (I believe ten days in the country prior to complaint). 

Reason I know this is because we couldn't do an absconding case for the precise reason that someone wasn't in the country a couple of months back and we tried various legal routes and follow ups with MOL. It was a massive issue for us. 

The visa will expire after 6 months out of the country, and you can then take action to ensure that person gets bans and whatnot (I am not familiar with this).

If someone managed to do an 'absconding' complaint without producing an immigration letter, then it isn't conventional. Sometimes non-conventional things are possible with some clout.

You sure it wasn't a labour complaint for absence or whatnot?, because I am giving a direct issue I had to deal with.

The information I gave is via personal experience, of course your mileage may vary, so will just leave my account for information purposes


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Nope, seen it happen to colleagues, registered as having absconded then a 1 year labour/immigration ban put on them.

You can actually find this info if you google too.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

As someone partial to chocolate I'll just say that people's experiences will vary. There is similar info on google to corroborate what I am saying and likewise yours. I am only sharing my direct experience in interacting with MoL about an absconding complaint.

I recommend people with such queries go to MoL in person and discuss, as I've found from experience that the hotline and internet won't always correspond with what you're told there, and even then, that won't correspond with what happens in court. 

All we can do is be as prepared as possible and try our chances.


----------

